# My festae Army!



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

check them out here









http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index...?showtopic=9065


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy crap lemmy u are right about the army

now get a feeding vid


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

thats awesome, you took all 30 that the guy had?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

compton ass steve said:


> thats awesome, you took all 30 that the guy had?
> [snapback]847067[/snapback]​


the guy still had a bunch at his house. He brougt 30 when we met up to swap fish


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

What the hell are you going to do with 30 of those!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> What the hell are you going to do with 30 of those!
> [snapback]847124[/snapback]​


There is no chance in hell that i am keeping all 30 of them









I'll be giving some of them away







I only want to keep 2 or 3 of them


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

damn hippie, starting his own Militia :laugh:


----------

